# What is "Jao Sao"?



## arnisador (Jan 14, 2004)

One web site had it as _Jao Sao Large Disengagement; "Running Hand"_ while another took it as an alternate way of writing _Chi Sao_.


----------



## LAKANPOPOT (Jan 15, 2004)

I only learned a little Jkd, but from what I understand of it.

Scenario: A-punches and
 B-Pak saos(slap parry) with the left hand the punch and punches with the right. 
A-parries B's counter punch. 
B- in response feels his attacking hand being pushed beyond his centerline so He will jao sao(disengage) and hit with a slap to the ear.

So jao sao in a way is disengaging from a defense to make a wide circular counterattack to a defense or beginning of a trap.
Anybody please correct me if I am wrong. I just want to help. Hope this helps


----------



## arnisador (Jan 15, 2004)

My instructor described it as the slapping part, not the disengaging part, but he was describing the same basic technique.


----------



## LAKANPOPOT (Jan 16, 2004)

yeah, I got that from Guro Dan at his seminar. They explain it that way. It is all about how your punch or any hand at that matter senses the pressure. So if you sense he is pushing in beyond your centerline then you can use a jao sao as a disengagement to either slap him in the high line or low line(groin slap). The disengagement part is at the wrist to circle around buy going in like a wider haymaker like hooking attack or distraction to make an opening. If the opponent blocks the high line you jerk his arm down ----Jut sao and punch. Hope this works. I am not a wing chun practitioner so just my two cents.


----------



## pesilat (Jan 19, 2004)

As I've been taught, "Jao Sao" = "running hand"

Also sometimes referred to as "large disengagement" - "Huen Sao" being "small disengagement"

Granted, I'm not a JKD guy but I've trained with quite a few JKD guys in all sorts of settings and have had quite a bit of exposure to JF/JKD over the years.

In isolation, I've seen Jao Sao as this:

From right hand high reference point, person A drops his right hand down and around (the Jao Sao portion) while doing a Pak Sao with his left hand. A brings his right hand up for a hook or, more commonly, ridge hand toward the left side of B's head. If B blocks, the common response for A is a Jut Sao ("jerking hand") with a left strike low then a right strike high.

Mike


----------



## arnisador (Jun 6, 2004)

pesilat said:
			
		

> As I've been taught, "Jao Sao" = "running hand"


Yes, that's what I eventually found out, and it's essentially as you described.


----------



## Flatlander (Jun 6, 2004)

In a way, very similar in principle to abiniko.   Fan like.


----------

